# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Handie

## Airicist

youtube.com/@handie7435

----------


## Airicist

Article "Handie prosthetic uses 3D printing and smartphones for much cheaper bionic hands"

by Mat Smith
November 3, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Handie

Published on Aug 1, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 2, 2013

----------


## Airicist

gugen 2013 handie 06

Published on Nov 18, 2013

----------

